

Amazon Underground – Amazon's Android App Store - act9
https://www.amazon.com/underground

======
JohnTHaller
Take a look at the permissions before you install. Remember it can install or
alter any software it wants to. And remember that the regular old Amazon app
on Android (that was banned from the Play Store for sneaking in an app store)
is automatically installing this for you without you asking.

